# Western Flyer Cleveland Welding Fans/Experts need your help!!



## GREENCYCLE (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello CABE

I've been a bicycle fan as early as i can remember. Always had a bike and love to ride.
I love old iron!! Vintage bikes just have so much more style and soul. I recently bought a Western Flyer Cleveland Welding tank bike that I would like to get more info. I've searched and searched but cant seem to find a lot of info. Here is what I know...
- 3 gil tank model
- Seller seems to think it's an early 1940's
- Color scheme (whats left) is not original.

Here are some pics:














I don't plan to restore/sell, just want to make it road worthy and enjoy an old relic. Just knowing the approximate year would be nice. Thanks for any info you guys can toss my way.


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 2, 2011)

*First post?*

His first post and he already has one of the coolest avatars on the site! I'd say '40-41 CWC bike, but RMS37 will pipe in and then you'll get the real low down. I love the old paint on it myself. Sometimes it is just cool to totally rebuild the drivetrain, get a new; chain, tires, tubes, seat, pedals...and ride it.


----------



## RMS37 (Sep 2, 2011)

The bike is a postwar Cleveland Welding built Western Flyer. It can be dated visually to between 1947 and 1949 by the lack of rear drop stand eyes and ears, and the deep curve of the down tube shows it is from the second postwar series of CWC “3-Gill” type frames.

Some of the ancillary parts may have been changed out over time but they are generally correct for the time period. The fenders though are not original to the bike, CWC fenders are ridged, and the stay locations are different from what is currently on the bike.

The serial number can pin the date down more closely, be sure to record the serial number suffix along with the main number if it has one.


----------



## GREENCYCLE (Sep 2, 2011)

thank you Larmo63!

RMS37 - Wow! you sir know your bikes THANK YOU!. Very impressed. I'm going to send the serial # to nbhaa to get the year. Bummed the fenders are not original and that it is not pre-war. Still I love the character of the bike and I'm gonna keep it just like it is. Besides changing out the rotted out tires and tubes, getting the drive train in shape, I don't plan to do much more.


----------



## GREENCYCLE (Sep 26, 2011)

UPDATE!

I've had a lot of fun working on this bike. This is what has been done so far:

- Serviced the cranks and sprocket
- Serviced both hubs
- Had both wheels re-spoked and trued (the original spokes were almost completely rusted)
- New tubes and creme colored balloon tyres
- Serviced the chain

I took it out for its maiden voyage yesterday. Did about 15 miles along a nice water channel that leads to the beach. It actually rides pretty nice but you can tell your riding a vintage cycle. This is my first vintage bicycle and I'm really enjoying it. Like I said in my first post, I'm just a sucker for old iron.
Here is a picture from yesterday:


----------



## WEAKFISH (Sep 26, 2011)

Very nice ... I see you took the rack off. If you want to sell it, send me a P.M.. I need one like that.


----------



## 1959firearrow (Sep 26, 2011)

Nice pic, that is a sweet bike. For some reason it looks really good without the rack curves flow really well. Ride the snot  out of it.


----------



## HarleyRyden (Sep 26, 2011)

*Nice*

Great pictures I didn't think I was going to like the tires when I read what you used but I have changed my mind. Nice Job!!!


----------

